# Would these be good/fit in the front of a '98 200SX SE?



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-pJnJwi...asp?g=52000&id=features_and_specs&i=1086002SI?
Any better ideas? I'm not looking for "audiophile" sound,
since I'm pretty deaf, anyway; but the fronts dont work
and I'm not "totally" deaf .


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

nothign wrong with those for the money, If i were you, i would invest in a pair of components, because once the upgrade bug bites you, you will always want better sound


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-pJnJwi...asp?g=52000&id=features_and_specs&i=1086002SI?
> Any better ideas? I'm not looking for "audiophile" sound,
> since I'm pretty deaf, anyway; but the fronts dont work
> and I'm not "totally" deaf .


I have the 6002i, no matter what they say, they fit with no problem. I got them all around, they were buy one get one 1/2 off. I wish I would have gotten the componet set now though. But they sound really nice for the money.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they would be alright, hard to do better for the money, don't buy them at crutchfield though


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> they would be alright, hard to do better for the money, don't buy them at crutchfield though


i got mine at circut city, like I said, buy one get one 1/2 off.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-pJnJwi...asp?g=52000&id=features_and_specs&i=1086002SI?
> Any better ideas? I'm not looking for "audiophile" sound,
> since I'm pretty deaf, anyway; but the fronts dont work
> and I'm not "totally" deaf .



They would work fine as long as you are looking for moderate listening levels. The reference series is used for accustic quality but not competition. Clarity at high volume is not the strong suit of this model. If you are just looking for good sound these are great if you are looking for better sound try the Infinity Kappas.


----------

